# Agility update & gunning for your teacher



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Sounds like you and Lilli are doing great!! Good luck in your upcoming trial. I love that your students are "plotting" against you... that really cracked me up!! Sounds like it will be a lot of fun for all of you!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Well...I guess your students want to be as competitive as you are! Good luck at the trial to all your students...and you!! Bring us a good report from everyone!


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

I think we all have a little competitive streak but it is really about the good times we have together lol.. They still have 6 more weeks of training but boy can you feel the excitement crackle in the air when we train and they are trying so hard not to let me know what is going on rofl....I think one of them will break before the end and let it slip out...
Another update on Lilli she just had her 5 month checkup and is still all clear, what a relief..
5 down and 19 more months to go before being considered cancer free.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm so glad to hear Lilli's test came through clear!! Her recovery to this point, complete with competing again, has been amazing. Sending my best hopes that she will continue on this road to health.

Julie and Jersey


----------

